# For a friend



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

Nobody ever reads these but what the hell...


See the sunrise over your smile
So shallow and stale the night becomes
the sun wrapped up in a black box
shadowed from your day
let it out
to burst your soul again

Like the summer song
that whistles under your mind at night
wrap your heart in its warm
let a new sunrise tread lightly
on your days gone, to find a place
inside your big, brave world.

gravity wont let you fall
the arms and hands bound around you
will let you lean gently into the light

if i could find you wings to fly upon
i would
if i could give you a note to sing upon
i would

step into the sun that will carry you
to the place you want to be....


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh - we read em alright.  This forum just leave some of us speachless sometimes. 

Very nice!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats beautiful Manda.
Theres a sadness curling around your words yet at the same time it has that ' free' feelin about it...as if one was letting  their beloved bird out of its cage , to let it soar out into the world..


----------



## manda (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks girls


----------



## markc (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, manda.

That's both moving and inspiring. Well done.


----------



## japmula (Jul 14, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> So shallow and stale the night becomes
> the sun wrapped up in a black box
> shadowed from your day
> let it out
> to burst your soul again



I love that!  Shows me what a beautiful mind you possess...=)


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

I...I read them....but sometimes like this one theres just nothing left to be said...


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 14, 2004)

[insert witty comment here]

That is a wonderful poem.


----------



## airgunr (Jul 14, 2004)

I read them, just at a loss for words at times.  

I like it.


----------

